# Ibanez Blazer Series '81/'82 refinish custom pickguard



## owlexifry (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought this at my local music shop when I was 13 for $350, it looked like this:







Since then I did all sorts of god-awful shit to it, i.e black spray paints, cherry stain, back to natural, black again, and then another failed cherry-brown finish. The pickguard had also cracked and had some glue/plate repair-jobs and had stickers all over it.

So I decided to give my 1st love some TLC.

Note: advance apologies for the Instagram filtering on a lot of these photos, it's where my all photos end up. so please forgive me if Instagram filtering upsets anyone, I'm more than happy to provide unfiltered photos.

Before:






During:





the ol' Binford 6100 power sander.










my attempt at using a drill press. lol.





I <3 StewMac.com










I actually tried to make a new pickguard.















This was a happy day.






After:


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey, I like it a lot man! I've got an old Blazer sitting in my closet that I've been contemplating doing a nice refinish on.

Actually dig the way the neck feels, but mine has quite a few dings in it that I find pretty distracting. Did you alter your neck profile at all when you sanded it to prep for the stain?


----------



## Rojne (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks really cool!!


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice guitar !!!. 


What is the humbucker you installed in the bridge ?


----------



## owlexifry (Feb 5, 2013)

thanks heaps guys ^__^ 

nah i definately didn't sand the neck where it slots in to the body, I had to best-guess mask it and then sanded around that.

the humbucker is a passive EMG (HZ i think?) that was taken out of my LTD MH250NT (replaced with active)


----------



## nutsock (Feb 5, 2013)

Turned out nice! Good work!


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice job, it looks pretty cool


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 5, 2013)

Man, that looks great! I can't tell from my monitor but is that a black stain or is there some purple in there?


----------



## owlexifry (Feb 5, 2013)

cheers guys.
I only used a black stain I bought from StewMac.
there's a few of the photos that have filters that might make it look a bit blue or purple. my bad.


----------



## IndoRGforme (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks awesome dude. I did a refinish on my 83 roadstarII in purple stain with a satin clear.


----------



## owlexifry (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks man, can you show you me?


----------



## owlexifry (Mar 3, 2013)

Dimarzio Dominion, installed a few days ago. 10/10 for this pickup. best six string pickup I've ever heard/played.

(no filters on these photos)


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 3, 2013)

That came out great! I love it man


----------

